# Jungfrau



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We have a longer than normal holiday planned in the summer 4-6 weeks rather than the normal three.

Was thinking about a week in Switzerland at Jungfrau from 3-10 August. 

The price of the pitch seems reasonable bit the want a wacking £30/day for the EHU.

Now we were in Switzerland a few year ago and it was never that bad.

I know Switzerland is expensive but thats beyond the pale


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

£30 for EHU? Are you sure thats not just a deposit for the adaptor (Swiss have different connections to the rest of Europe)?

There is a nice little campsite right at the top of the Jungfrau valley called Camping Rutti which we used and according to the site EHU is 3 CHF.

http://www.campingruetti.ch/camping/

It will be out of ACSI season but from memory as we crossed over to just being out of ACSI it wasnt that much more expensive. Loved that area. Just stunning.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another decent site called “Lazy Rancho” just outside Interlaken It’s on the bus route into town. Stayed there a few years ago. 

In August it’s ESSENTIAL to book though! 

Andy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I read 'Electricity per night' Euro 4.50?


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I just doubled checked it for seven nights they want 166 CHF which I think is great value for a Standard Pitch Campervan but when you add the EHU which is charged at 31.50CHF per day takes the total foR electric to 177.10 CHF plus 5CHF booking fee giving a total of 336.10CHF for the seven nights

Think I will give it a miss


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> I just doubled checked it for seven nights they want 166 CHF which I think is great value for a Standard Pitch Campervan but when you add the EHU which is charged at 31.50CHF per day takes the total foR electric to 177.10 CHF plus 5CHF booking fee giving a total of 336.10CHF for the seven nights
> 
> Think I will give it a miss


Thats crackers. Which site is it? Do you have a link.

Its Mid summer so do you need EHU? I take it you dont have solar? Worth fitting if you dont. You could almost fit a panel for what their hookup would cost you for a week.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a solar panel but the last time we were in the Alps in the Summer the heat was unbelievable and we struggled not being on hook up

https://premium.secureholiday.net/e...3/08/2020&departureDate=10/08/2020&promocode=


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It would appear to me that the charges are just 31.50 for the week. Ive took a couple of screen shots. I think the first one which has no EHU is just 31.50 less than if you add the EHU

It looks like the price breakdown is 161.00 for the emplacement (your van on the pitch) for the week then the extras are two adults at 69.30 each for the week and then you add your EHU (For the week) at 31.50.

Without EHU










With EHU










Its a bit difficult to work out but I think that is what is happening.

As for it being scorching hot I think that must have been unusual and certainly if it was hot at night. I presume you have air con. Anyway I think hopefully thats correct. Check out Camping Rutti though as an alternative. I dont normally like campsites but that place was ok. There are a couple up that road up the Jungfrau valley.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The electric is only £25 a day!:surprise:>
There are too many Camping Jungfrau's best to choose another one?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Except its not.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Cheers Barry 

I thought the 166CHF for the van would have included us but thats not the case. Still not paying that for a week

Stick to Germany


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Cheers Barry
> 
> I thought the 166CHF for the van would have included us but thats not the case. Still not paying that for a week
> 
> Stick to Germany


It will be typical prices for average sites in Switzerland in August. Rutti is cheaper by a good bit I think. There are a few aires in Switzerland but nothing like Germany or France. Wild camping we found not as easy in Switzerland either so didnt bother. Away from the hot spots it was ok as were one or two aires. If you want to go to Jungfrau though I would give Rutti a go. If for no other reason than the drive up the Jungfrau valley.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another vote for Lazy Rancho, or Camping Hobby next door. Ideally placed, spotlessly clean and well run. We’ve used most of the sites in that area over the years and it’s the one to go for.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Cheers Barry
> 
> I thought the 166CHF for the van would have included us but thats not the case. Still not paying that for a week
> 
> Stick to Germany


I think that if you give it a miss you will have missed out on probably the most scenic area in Europe - by a long way. Yes, it is expensive but an expense I don't think you would regret. Lazy Rancho prices are between CF360 - CF416 a week high season this year, including electric at CH4.50 a day. We balance the cost out by using Stellplatz on the meander down through Germany which makes us feel better - or worse, whichever way you look at it!

I wrote a guide to the Jungfreu area some time ago which was specific to motorhome users which got a good response from this forum members. If you are still undecided and would like a copy let me have your email address via the personal message facility and I will forward it on.

Ron


----------

